# Ranch sign



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

Made this for my father n law for Fathers's Day. I cut it out of 1/4 in plate with a torch. First time I've done this, it was kinda fun!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

That's pretty sweet! Awesome Job!

WT


----------



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks WT!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, nice job!


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

That's a great present. Your flame was set a little too hot.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats really good with a torch..... Really good. looks great..


----------



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

rc10j1 said:


> That's a great present. Your flame was set a little too hot.


Thanks everybody!

How could you tell..do to all the melted metal on the back?


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

ARICHI said:


> Thanks everybody!
> 
> How could you tell..do to all the melted metal on the back?


I could tell by the way the little divots in the cut look. My uncle owned a pipe fab shop when I was growing up so I've been cutting and welding since I was young. You did a good job on it. Anyone would be proud to receive that as a gift.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Very Cool sign, Did you stencil it before cutting it out?


----------



## Safe2breathe (May 30, 2013)

Looks good - get yourself set up with a small plasma and you're in business.


----------

